# Tokina 16-28mm filter adapter advise?



## Chazfest (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all,
I've just bought a Tokina 16-28mm in preparation for my impending upgrade to a 5D MKIII. I needed a wide, full frame lens, and this seemed like a great option. Even cropped on my 600D, I'm enjoying it already!

Now here's the thing, I shoot almost exclusively video, so I'm used to sticking a variable ND on my lenses, but shock horror... This lens doesn't allow for any filters!!

So I wondered if anyone's had any joy, or heard of any success stories in somehow attaching a filter/ND? I've seen a few people discussing the Lee Filter Holder, but that it doesn't fit the Tokina apparently.

I just wondered if anyone knows of a solution? I don't fancy constantly stop/starting to mess with the f stop :/

Any thoughts?
Huge thanks in advance


----------

